# Pumilio prolapse - please help



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

My male Punta Laurent appears to have a prolapse, please see photo attached. 

Looking for some suggestions, I'd hate to lose him.

Thanks


----------



## Leahhonaker (Dec 17, 2009)

I had a young basti that prolapsed. I soaked him in a luke warm diluted sugar water for a few hours (very diluted) and then it went back in. Some people suggest using a q-tip to gently push it back in but I wouldnt suggest that because if your not careful it can cause more damage. You may try using a supplement with calcium in it when feeding fruit flies to help prevent it in the future. Im not a vet or anything but this helped me. Hope he gets better.

Leah H


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

Leahhonaker said:


> I had a young basti that prolapsed. I soaked him in a luke warm diluted sugar water for a few hours (very diluted) and then it went back in. Some people suggest using a q-tip to gently push it back in but I wouldnt suggest that because if your not careful it can cause more damage. You may try using a supplement with calcium in it when feeding fruit flies to help prevent it in the future. Im not a vet or anything but this helped me. Hope he gets better.
> 
> Leah H



Thank you for the advice. I posted this in hopes I would get some advice as I did my own research. I have him now in a sugar water mixture, and we'll see how that goes. I dust FF's with repashy calcium plus at every feeding.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Do you have access to AMPHIBIAN Ringers to soak him in??? Carolina Biological has it available, and it might be a better option for his electrolyte balance..Any vet advice ?? For people who may not understand...the colon has turned itself inside out...so keeping the smooth muscles of the colon hydrated and alive are essential...the suggestion of smooshing it back inside gently with a sterile, lubricated instrument may not be out of the order...but keeping it back in place has also to be considered...you really should ask a vet----feeding this frog should probably not be done for a bit...and perhaps you should consider why this happened...good luck...it has to be very distressing to you as well as the frog...


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry. I know about this the same things you said Leah, but it is always better to consult a vet.


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

little update - he's still soaking in the sugar water, but he looks much, much better. Fingers crossed. I'll keep in him a qt container overnight and tomorrow to see how well he recovers before I put him back in the viv.

Thanks again all for your contributions/ideas


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Beautiful little frog. Please keep us updated.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

I had this several times with Cauchero and Solarte happening to me.

First time was with a juvenile Cauchero froglet. I freaked like hell of course 


Now I rather stay cool and mist the tank much more intensiv then before which often solves the problem.

Remember, the prolapsed part must stay wet and must not dry or it will rot.

so I sometimes spray directly on my Pumilios when this happens.


----------

